# Blood flow and placenta problems...Previous placental abruption



## Eve

I am currently expecting my third child due in January but coming around Christmas time. My first pregnancy was without any complications and I delivered a healthy baby boy on my due date of September 25th 2002 at the age of 18. He weighed 6lbs 3oz and was 19.5 inches long. I did it without any pain relief and delivered him vaginally. I was in labor with him for 12 hours total, from mild cramping to delivery... and only pushed for 20 minutes! He is now 7 and growing like a bad weed! Since then I have met the love of my life Mark and he has taken Jacob in as his own :) 

My last pregnancy ended at 37 weeks due to a complete placental abruption in which resulted in the death of our son Kaleb. It happened on February 7th 2008 in Moncton, NB Canada at 3:11 pm. I was in the car with my loving fiance on our way to my doctors office to check my blood pressure and growth of my son, yet again... I was sure I was going into labor as I had been having lots of cramping all morning and didn't feel well, so we packed our hospital bags and knew we were either being induced due to high blood pressure problems, or natural labor! In our car I felt a big gush of warm fluids and thought my waters had broke... then another and I was sure my waters broke. My fiance, Mark, looked down and told me it was blood... I was then rushed by ambulance to the Moncton City Hospital and prepped for an emergency c-section. I was hemorrhaging badly and loosing consciousness before even getting to the hospital. Once we got there I was being poked and stuck constantly. They inserted a catheter and wheeled me into the OR. I was then put under anesthesia and the surgery began. When I woke up a few hours later, I was alone with a nurse in recovery and hadn't a clue what was going on... I asked how my baby was and only could get one answer from all of them! " He is in critical condition, they are still working on him" I got that answer for hours before we were let in to see Kaleb. When I was wheeled into the NICU all I seen was my son, so tiny with so many machines, wires and tubes everywhere. He was having seizures and not moving, crying, nothing. We were then brought into a small room and told that our son had no brain function whatsoever and even kept on life support probably wouldn't make it more than 12-24 hours. We then had to decide if we wanted to keep him on the life support and remove everything and let him go peacefully. After nearly an hour of crying with Mark and close family we decided to remove him from the life support. We held him and kissed him and this was around 11pm... Kaleb passed away at 12:20am February 8th 2008 in the arms of his Nanny (my mother)... We had his memorial service on his due date of February 29th 08 and it was beautiful, yet so hard to deal with. Our beautiful boy was born at 4:23 pm weighing 5lbs9oz and was 19.5 inches long... he was beautiful! His full name was Kaleb William Edward, after many family members, and daddy :) He looked just like his daddy and was perfect! 

It took months of testing with no end result as to why this happened, other than blood pressure. I had to go through many tests to find out if I was able to try again for another child. Once we got the okay, we were advised to wait at least 9 months after the c-section to try again as they recommend 18 months from c-section to c-section. I didn't want to try that soon anyways and we started tracking my ovulation and any hanky panky was not to happen during that time! We bought a house in March of this year and decided we should wait to try for a little while longer... it was heartbreaking but we didn't want to rush into anything and emotionally I wasn't really sure I was ready to be pregnant again anyways...

The day before Mother's Day a friend of mine and I were in our local dollar store looking for wall signs ( the lettering things there are so cute!) and we passed through an isle with pregnancy tests... We were laughing and stuff over the fact that they actually had cheap tests like that in there when she said I should buy some and see if I am pregnant! I said I sure didn't feel pregnant and my AF was due the following day so why bother taking one! She talked me into it and I ended up buying two of them. On our way home I told her that this month would be the last month I would even want to get pregnant as I really didn't want to have to go through another pregnancy in February at all! When we got back to my place I took one of the tests and it was a BFN for sure! The next morning on Mother's Day I woke up and my friend had already left to return back home... I remembered I still had one more test and decided to take it, I admit, I do love peeing on those things! I really wasn't expecting to be pregnant as my two previous pregnancies I had symptoms even before AF would have been due. Sure enough... there was a faint line, but strong enough to show up on a camera! I was pregnant! What a day to find out... Mother's Day! I woke Mark up to tell him and he sure looked shocked! lol poor guy, waking up to a pregnancy test in his face at 7am! 

I am now high risk due to what happened last time and have already had a few complications. I had a bleed behind the placenta at 9 weeks, restricted blood flow in the cord which can possibly mean a bad placenta, and now we are waiting to see if Kayleigh's growth is going to be restricted from this. I go in every week for scans and testing to the perinatologist and every two weeks to my obstetrician as well. I am being very closely monitored this time around which is reassuring but scary at the same time. I just want my daughter to get here happy and healthy! I am going to have to deliver her by c-section between 3-4 weeks early to try and prevent another abruption but have been told if it is going to happen, it will either way! I am scared, nervous and excited all at the same time. 

I didn't realize how long this was getting so I am going to end it here for now. I just figured I would share my story here and maybe find some support from others who might be going through something similar. 


The first pic is Jacob with his brother Kaleb a few weeks before he was born

The second pic is Jacob ready for his first day of grade 1!

The third pic is of Kaleb... my precious angel. 

The fourth pic is our ultrasound picture of Kayleigh at 18 weeks! We found out it was a pink bump that day :D


----------



## Wombat

I know it is difficult but try not too worry too much. :hugs:
It must have been horrible for you to go through something like this...

I don't have much advise, but both of your boys are absolutely beautiful. And soon you gonna meet you beautiful little girl:hugs:


----------



## Eve

Thanks so much! I have been trying not to worry but it's tough sometimes... we will get through this pregnancy and have our beautiful daughter soon enough! :D


----------



## angelstardust

I had an abruption with DS2, luckily I was in hospital, but I was left in pain all day being told everything was fine, finally bled at 5.10pm and he was born at 6.47pm by em c section. Afterwards I had to be kept asleep for 3 days due to eclmapsia (my BP was 240/180!), HELLP, liver and kidney failure and my heart rate was way too high, I was on the verge of heart attack. There was a 10cm clot behind the placenta and it had fully detached by the time he was delivered.

We were lucky, but DS2 has cerebral palsy. 

I was told not to have any more (also had pre-eclampsia in my first pregnancy and was induced 5 weeks early) so had a minera fitted. It went missing and in January I discovered I was pregnant again. 

After being told to terminate by the consultant who delivered DS2, I didn't feel it was the correct decision for me, and we went ahead. It was hard, I was scared at every twinge. Really can not describe how hard it was and how scared I was.

From about 33 weeks (when DS2 was born), I was having contractions which was put down to keytones in my urine (from the GD) but they could not rule out another abruption. I was simply told to trust my own body and come straight up if I had the slightest feeling that something was wrong. I had regular scans, blood tests, monitoring and was treated with extra special care this time. 

I got to 37 weeks and had an elective c section which went well and Amber is doing great. 

Hope this convinces you you that there can be a happy ending. :cloud9::kiss:


----------



## Eve

Angelstardust- Thank you so much for sharing your story :) That would have been so terrible to go through, and with all the complications besides the abruption... wow, I am very lucky there as I didn't have much other than my BP stayed up for a day or two after delivery... It's amazing you are here as well! Sorry to hear your son has CP, but I am very glad he made it and is here today :) It does make me feel better knowing your daughter was born healthy and you didn't have the same complications as before :) again, thanks for sharing your story with me it is greatly appreciated :D


----------



## littleblonde

I love your pictures, especially of jacob and his brother. I have read your story in tears, your so brave to share this us. It sounds like you have excellant care from the doctors, so at least you no that everything that can be done will be done. I look forward to hearing the hopefully happy ending to your story.


----------



## angelstardust

Just wondered how you were getting on Baby maybe? 

Regardless of everything that happened and how Christopher is, I am still thankful everyday that he is here. He's a wee star and has really made a huge impact on our lives. I'm a far better person for him.


----------



## 2LINESPLEASE

Hello ladies
this is my second pregnancy and i have know since 20 wks. That my placenta is over my cervix my high risk dr. Seems not to bothered by this however my ob is concerned because i also have a incompent cervix and am on progerstrone shots weekly! I feel the same as my ob that if i happen to go into preterm labor and progess rapidly like i did with my first daughter from my home to the hospital is 1 hr alot can happen in that time! I haven't had a recent bleed but i do take it real easy and don't have sex! Lol! Hubby isn't the happiest camper lol! But i know thing can happen to the baby is such a short time i have contractions everyday and cramp alot with back pain all signs of labor so if something happens unless i bleed right away or my water breaks i am afaid i will just think it is a normal day!! 
Does anyone have any advice for staying on top of things?
Thanx!


----------



## rachlouise25

so sorry to read about your lil angel and the complications you have had to go through ,i read your story had tears in my eyes reading about your lil angel ...

i too lost my first born son in june 2007 called him lachlan i never got a reason why he died at all i got to 32 weeks on him ,the pregnancy seemed pretty normal all way through except for pains i was getting constant to point i was in agony but was just told baby lying awkward went there few days before he died told i was being silly and to go home .....

i then started trying straight away for another baby 15 months later i had bfp happy to say the least but things wasnt going very smoothly at all i had bleed at 6 wks ,then another at 14 then every other week from there ,they couldnt seem to tell me the resons why or why the bleeds was so heavy ,all they did was monitor and keep me in if bleeds were bad ,i got to 27 weeks being in and out of hospital went home and went straight back in i was loosing huge clots so took the proof with me ......sorry if tmi hun ,anyway the kept me in permanent wasnt alowed home i got to 31 weeks and nurse came in room woke me up to put me on machine i couldnt get up the pain was really bad my stomache went really really hard and contractions straight after another ,was taken for emergancy c section under general put to sleep ,my lil boy was very lucky to have survived the placenta came away and my lil boy was floating in all the blood as well as mine ,he had to spend a full 5 weeks in scubu baby unit ,where he was kept in an incubator and monitered he was my lil miracle ,he is now 8 half months old......

july 2009 i found out i was pregnant again and it didnt last very long i lost my baby misscarrige 23 august 2009 .......

two weeks after i fell pregnant again thank goodness this baby is ok but been told that im high risk also due to last time .....

only now i have been given a reason for my losses and also abruption ,i have a blood clotting dissorder called factor 5 leiden and now have to inject myself everyday take aspirin and wear stockings to prevent it happening to this baby ......everything going well so far no bleeds and im 17 wks ....

ive been told i will have to have another c section but im really hopeing no bleeds on this baby like all my others ......

i wish you the best of luck hun on your delivery and lil one safe and well keep us informed wont u .....love to you and your lil angel and family he truleu is a beautiful lil angel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

